# نقاش : سؤال محير طلبة اعدادى هندسه, يا ريت حد يجاوبنى



## كريم البرنس (29 يناير 2008)

. انا لسه طالب فى اعدادى هندسة وعايز اختار القسم الى ادخله . بس محتار ادخل ايه . وبفكر ادخل ميكاترونكس . بس كتير خوفونى منها على انها صعبه وكده . فيريت تنصحنونى وتقولولى مجال العمل بتاعها حلو؟! ودخلها ؟! ودرستها ؟!. شكرا ليكم اوى . وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدتركى (1 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا بس القسم ده ليه مستقبل جامد حتى لو صعب وهتتعب فيه جامد بس بعدين هاتستريح والله الموفق


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز

بالنسبة للميكاترونيكس اني افضل ان تتوكل على رب العباد وتدرس ماكو شي صعب عالانسان وبالنسبة للميكاترونيكس مو صعب وانما بسبب اختلاط الاختصاصات اعتبر نفسك تدرس ميكانيك او كهرباء نفس الصعوبة .....بس بنفس الوقت احنه لازم نقيس الايجابيات مو بس السلبيات حتى لو اكو صعوبة بس بنفس الوقت انت راح تصير افضل من مهندس السيطرة والميكانيك والكهرباء وهذا مكسب يستحق انه تدرس هيج اختصاص 
ولكن صراحتا مجال العمل اعتقد بيه ظلم لهذا الاختصاص لان بالوطن العربي بصورة عامة يفتقر الى ضم مثل هيج اختصاص ..............بس تكدر تشتغل كمهندس ميكانيك او كهرباء او سيطرة بشكل مؤقت لحين دخول تقنيات الماكنات المؤتمته او الفول كونترول الى الوطن العربي 

بالنهاية اذا تحب الاختصاص روووووووووح ادرس ولاتتردد هههههههه 

تحياتي لكم 



علي عباس جاسم


----------



## روزاما المراغى (2 فبراير 2008)

*ف اى جامعة انت*

شكلك من مصركلامك يدل على هذا
اخى العزيزالميكاترونكس موجوده ب3جامعات مصرية
-القاهرة:برنامج الميكاترونكس بنظام الساعات المعتمدة
-6اكتوبر:وهوافضل قطاع يدرس الميكاترونكس تقريبا
-اسيوط::70: 
فلوكنت ف احد هؤلاءالثلاث فيمكنك دخول القسم
فهوجيدولكن للأسف ليس له عمل ف مصر
اماان كنت خارج الثلاث جامعات احبذلك قسم ميكانيكااوقسم كهربااوحاسب
انا ف احدى ال3جامعات المذكورة
للتواصل الفورى
[email protected]


----------



## mohamed_hassan (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا محمد حسن خريج كلية الهندسه جامعة 6 اتوبر قسم ميكاترونيك
بص يكريم مفيش حاجه اسمها صعبه ومفيش حاجه اسمها مستحيل 
احنا بأيدينا بنعمل المستحيل والصعب لو احنا تخيلنا ان الموضع صعب مش هنعرف نمشي فيه مع ان ناس مشيت فيه اتخرجت ومشاء الله عليهم دلوقتي
يعني عندك مثال اخويا وصديقي احمد عفيفي سلامه
الاول علي دفعة ميكاترونكس طوال الاربع سنوات ذائد الاول علي اعدادي 
وهوا من مؤسس هذا المنتدي الميكاترونكس
احب اقولك انو مفيش حاجه اسمها صعبه الي فيه انا احب ايه ميولي ايه واحب ادخل ايه لانك صدقني 
حبيت حاجه هتمشي فيها وهتوصل 
وغير كده المجال ده منفتح علي حجات كتير بتجمع حجات كتير غيرك ميقدرش يعملها
بتفهم في 3 حجات ميكانيكا وكهربا وكنترول صدقني لما تنزل تدريب وتربط الحجات دي مع بعض هتبقا كويس جدا وهتعرف وتحس بالقسم بتاعك 
فتوكل علي الله 
لكن احب انهك لشيء لو خفت من حاجه مشهتقدر تعملها
اوعي تخاف وخليك واثق من نفسك وتوكل علي الله 
ربنا معاك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في بادئ الأمر أشكر أخواني الذين قاموا بالرد على أخونا الصغير كريم, ونسأل الله التوفيق له والسداد في دراسته وحياته, وفعلاً كما أوضح الأخوان أن قسم ميكاترونيكس متوفر في 4 جامعات, معهد العاشر من رمضان, جامعة 6 أكتوبر وجامعة أسيوط وحالياً جامعة عين شمس.
وسأتكلم معك بكل صراحة, أولاً قسم الميكاترونيات يعطيك خلفية عن كل شئ تقريباً, فمن خلال الزيارات للمصانع والشركات كانت قدرة الإستيعاب لدينا أكبر من أي شخص آخر, كما أنها تولد لديك القدرة على تفسير العديد والعديد من مكينات وطرق عملها دون أن تحتاج إلى الإستفسار عنها, هذا بإختصار شديد ومن واقع تجربة مررنا بها.
نتكلم الآن بشكل واقعي, سأسألك ماهي إهتماماتك وماهي نظرتك المستقبلية في العمل, بمعنى في أي مجال تريد أن تعمل؟
وأنتظر منك الإجابة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## روزاما المراغى (5 فبراير 2008)

أرجومن المهندسين محمدحسن وقدوتى م.أحمدعفيفى الردعلى:
اناطالب ف السنةالثالثةمن القسم وحتى الان لم انزل تدريب فهل لكم ان تطلعونى على الاماكن -بدون اسماء-التى يمكن ان اتدرب بها
هل مصانع سيارات-تبريدوتكيف-ورش السيارات-مصانع بانواعها ام اين
وبم تنصحونى حتى استعدلسوق العمل ؟
انتظرردكم بفارغ الصبر
السلام


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (6 فبراير 2008)

روزاما المراغى قال:


> أرجومن المهندسين محمدحسن وقدوتى م.أحمدعفيفى الردعلى:
> اناطالب ف السنةالثالثةمن القسم وحتى الان لم انزل تدريب فهل لكم ان تطلعونى على الاماكن -بدون اسماء-التى يمكن ان اتدرب بها
> هل مصانع سيارات-تبريدوتكيف-ورش السيارات-مصانع بانواعها ام اين
> وبم تنصحونى حتى استعدلسوق العمل ؟
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم نوعية التدريب مرتبطة بنوعية العمل الذي ترغب بالعمل به, السبب في ذلك أنه كلما تدربت في مكان واحد أكثر من مرة كانت لديك الفرصة في العمل عندهم بعد التخرج, أما إذا لم تكن لديك النية لعمل محدد فأنصحك بالآتي شركات تبريد وتكييف مركزي, شركات بترول ( حقول وليس في المباني الإدارية), إحدى مصانع السيارات, والمصانع الخاصة بتصنيع المنتجات مثل الثلاجات والتلفاز وغيرها.
أما من ناحية الدورات أنصحك بأن تكون ملماً بما تحتاجه فقط للتخصص الذي ستعمل به, السبب في ذلك هو أن الوقت سيكون ضيق لتلم بكل شئ, فركز على ما ستحتاجه فقط
كما أنصحك لو كنت محدداً لنوعية العمل بعد التخرج, تجميع بيانات جميع الشركات وتكون مستعداً لذلك.
والله الموفق  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## كريم البرنس (8 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر لكل البشمهندسين الى ردوا على سؤال وبجد ربنا يحيميكوا . وبأذن الله تعتبرونى زى اخوكم الصغير . على فكره انا فى هندسه العاشر . وربنا يوفقكم ويوفقنى .


----------



## كريم شاكر (27 أبريل 2009)

هاى كريم انا اسمى كريم فى هندسة العاشر وانشاء الله هتخصص ميكاترونكس الترم القادم مايو / اغسطس 2009 سبب التاخير عملت حدثة عربيه واتمنتى ان نكون اصدقاء انا دفعة 2007


----------

